# I know it was already discussed...



## charyuop (Mar 4, 2008)

I know this subject was already discussed in the General Martial Talk, but I need it more centered to the Aikido Art.

I have a 3 year old daughter and she has fun mocking me punching. I would like to try to introduce her to the Aikido world when she turns 4 or 5. I need someone's advice who has already had experience with kids.
I know she needs to have fun with it and I plan to introduce it to her as a game (to be played only with dad and not other kids at school).

What I actually need is some technical advice. What can be appropriate to start with when you bring such a youngster to the world of Aikido? I am sure she will have fun with rolls. But after that I have a blank...it all seems so big for such a little kid to understand...


----------



## Yari (Mar 6, 2008)

charyuop said:


> I know this subject was already discussed in the General Martial Talk, but I need it more centered to the Aikido Art.
> 
> I have a 3 year old daughter and she has fun mocking me punching. I would like to try to introduce her to the Aikido world when she turns 4 or 5. I need someone's advice who has already had experience with kids.
> I know she needs to have fun with it and I plan to introduce it to her as a game (to be played only with dad and not other kids at school).
> ...


 
My daughter is 4 , turing 5 this year, and we do hand/wrist techniques, but only the first part of the movements. And then we laugh and say she can do Aikido. I dont do thsi on a regulary basis, but when she is motivated and when she comes and asks. I excpect o move up the difficulty when she gets older.

/yari


----------



## morph4me (Mar 6, 2008)

I would hesitate to introduce her to anything but very basic ukemi. I worry about the effects of jooint tecniques on children much younger than 7 or 8.  I remember reading something about the joints not being fully formed until then.


----------



## Yari (Mar 6, 2008)

morph4me said:


> I would hesitate to introduce her to anything but very basic ukemi. I worry about the effects of jooint tecniques on children much younger than 7 or 8. I remember reading something about the joints not being fully formed until then.


 

This is true, up to the ages around 14 - 15, depending on your DNA. I dont show here any pressures on the joints. Just movements. Mor of a sense of "how to get out" sense.

/Yari


----------



## charyuop (Mar 6, 2008)

My idea was more like her being always Nage. I wouldn't even have the courage to apply something to her...and for sure I wouldn't grab. A finger placed on the back of her hand would be the most she would get.

For example the other day I was playing the game where you cover each others hands. At a certain point, just to see how she responed, I guided her in a Kosadori Ikkyo. I was in seiza and everytime I guided her through it I would go down slapping my hand and doing funny noises with the voice. She had a world of fun. 
This morning we were playing a train and she jumped on me dropping me down. Getting up I placed, didn't think about it, my arm horizzontally in front of my with the elbow bent 90º. She went on and did Ikkyo so I pretended to go down again (I was very surprised she remembered it after seeing it only once).

The idea of teaching her is appealing, if she wants to learn of course. I just didn't know how much she could absorb at the age of 4 or 5. In another forum someone suggested me to show her everything as a game, meaning no worry about form or anything else. Just the hand work end body movement.

But yes, for sure I won't do anything that will put any kind of stress on her upper joints, knees, hips or back.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 6, 2008)

The problem is that if it's a game she's liable to play with kids her own age, who won't respond until it's too late. I would be a little concerned about teaching someone that young an art like aikido, where uke doesn't always know what's happening until it happens.


----------



## aedrasteia (Mar 6, 2008)

(_What I actually need is some technical advice. What can be appropriate to start with when you bring such a youngster to the world of Aikido? I am sure she will have fun with rolls. But after that I have a blank...it all seems so big for such a little kid to understand_..)

Here's your book w/great advice of all kinds, written by a man with lots of real-life experience with kids, martial arts and aikido. My MAs have been judo (first), then jujitsu/aikido. This teacher has a terrific sense of how kids really behave and he's got a sense of humor too. Activities for children of different ages, including the littler ones - and the emphasis is on fun, learning movements and are age-appropriate. This guy knows his stuff IMO.

Children and the Martial Arts by Gaku Homma
North Atlantic books 1993
ISBN #1556431392

If your local library doesn't have it they can order it thru inter-library loan using the title, author, publisher and the ISBN number that I've included. this way you can read it first and then decide if you want to buy it. Check it out and please let us know what you think.

good luck


----------



## charyuop (Mar 6, 2008)

morph4me said:


> The problem is that if it's a game she's liable to play with kids her own age, who won't respond until it's too late. I would be a little concerned about teaching someone that young an art like aikido, where uke doesn't always know what's happening until it happens.


 
Yea I thought about school and other kids too. That is something I will stress out alot, as in being it a game that she can play only with daddy (oh man if that sounded perverted). Anyway I don't think I would teach her stuff in such a deep way that she would be able to hurt some other kid. Probably not more damage that 2 kids of that age would inflict by just pushing.
In fact it really doesn't worry me that aspect. What worries me most is if a fight should really happen and she pushes another kid on the floor, just like any other kid would do, and it comes out I teach her MA (basically body movements in the end) the other kid's parents would make of her a Bruce Lee who attempted their kid's life.


----------

